# Changing Water Tank Size



## RVdogs (May 5, 2010)

We have the 2010 250RS. I believe I've read somewhere that the manufacturer reduced the size of the tanks on the 2010 to reduce the weight of the trailer. Is it safe/possible to replace the 43 fresh/30 gray/30 black holding tanks with something a little bigger?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I thought that was the size they always were... Could be wrong though....

Changing them will be a lot of work. It also will reduce your payload capacity more if you want to tow with them full.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I couldn't find any extra space in mine so I am looking at one of these:
http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/portable-rv-fresh-water-tank-45-gallon/1605


----------



## RVdogs (May 5, 2010)

AKvagabond said:


> I couldn't find any extra space in mine so I am looking at one of these:
> http://www.campingwo...-45-gallon/1605


I was looking at one of those as well. Looks a little cumbersome though. Kind of like a giant water balloon.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

RVdogs said:


> I couldn't find any extra space in mine so I am looking at one of these:
> http://www.campingwo...-45-gallon/1605


I was looking at one of those as well. Looks a little cumbersome though. Kind of like a giant water balloon.
[/quote]

Every time I see that picture I just imagine my roof collapsing with 300+ lbs of weight up there. I just use a couple of portable 5 gallon containers and get water when driving through the campground.


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

RVdogs said:


> We have the 2010 250RS. I believe I've read somewhere that the manufacturer reduced the size of the tanks on the 2010 to reduce the weight of the trailer. Is it safe/possible to replace the 43 fresh/30 gray/30 black holding tanks with something a little bigger?


Our 268RL has the 43/30/30 configuration. We carry an auxillary 15 gallon grey water tank, which seems to be adequate. In a pinch, it could serve as a black water tank, although we have never filled the on-board black tank to capacity. We usually do not dry camp, but if we do we prefer to fill the fresh tank and carry the expandable 7 gallon water bladders we used when we were Scout and tent camping. We can fill them at a water site, and tote them back to camp to refresh the fresh tank.

I might mention that we use campsite facilities for showering, etc. if we can. Most of our stays are three to four nights.

Happy Camping!

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

At 8lbs per gallon, I don't know if I would want 360lbs on the roof of a car like the campingworld picture shows.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

MJRey said:


> I just use a couple of portable 5 gallon containers and get water when driving through the campground.


Ditto. It's surprising how much you can do with 10-15 gallons added with those portable containers.

And the freshwater has always been 43 gallons. They call it 50 gallon capacity because they add in the hot water tank. I found this out when I had to drop my tank to do a repair. They may have decided to be more honest, as the six gallons in the hot water tank can't be used if that's the last six gallons you have. On they 31RQS anyway there's plenty of room to mount a bigger or second tank under there if you wanted.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the Portable RV Fresh Water 45 gallon Tank. Works like a charm. Although i would not be putting it on a roof like that!!!! I put it on the back of my pickup bed, after the 5th wheel hitch. I don't travel with it, just if I am running real low on water I can go find some (campground or track usually has a hose someplace). Fill it even just half way and I have an extra 20+ gallons to use. So its just a nice short drive to the hauler. Since its not on a roof I don't do gravity - I have a little mini pony pump. Transfers the water pretty fast!


----------

